# Pace Ward MLRSS Round 6: LOTUS TEST TRACK, HETHEL - EVO v IMPREZA v GTR



## mechell (Dec 8, 2008)

.
* ROUND 6: LOTUS TEST TRACK - HETHEL * 

The sixth round of the 2015 MLR Sprint Series calendar takes place on Saturday 12th September at the Lotus Test Track, Hethel, and will be the 4th competitive event between EVOs, Imprezas and GTRs.








*Pace Ward MLR Sprint Series*








*Whiteline 22B Sprint Series* 








*Litchfield GTROC Sprint Series*



*The Course*: 
.
We'll be using the full circuit which is designed specifically to test the performance and handling of Lotus cars; the first part of the course (Graham Hill, Andretti, Senna Curves and Chapman) focus on handling, after the chicane at Windsock Corner the course changes with the emphasis on performance down the Mansell Straight around and the Rindt Hairpin and back up the Fittipaldi Straight across the finish! 


*IMPORTANT!: 

We need to give Lotus a list of ALL attendees names - drivers and spectators. Please email Mechell before Wednesday 9th September with names of everyone coming in your group to Hethel . . . if they're name is not on the list they won't be allowed entry.
*













*The Cars*: 

Upto 30 Evos across four MLR classes
Upto 30 Imprezas across three 22B classes
Upto 15 GTRs across two GTROC classes
Upto 5 Guest class cars

*Regs*:

To remind yourselves of the Rules, Regs and Classes, click here
Noise limit is 105 dBA static. Noise will be monitored throughout the day and cars tested if necessary. Any cars that fail will be able to make changes and rerun
All bookings will receive a PDF info pack via email the week before the event
Call Pace Ward for any insurance queries on 01782 286311

*Hethel Sprint Timetable*:

08:00 - Registration 
08:00 to 11:00 - Class Check
08:45 - Driver Briefing
09:15 - Sighting lap
09:30 - Practice runs (3) followed immediately by the first of the Competitive runs
12:00 - Lunch
13:00 - Competitive runs continue
16:30 - Event closes and trophies awarded on the Podium


*Trophies and Points Table*:

Trophies for the top 3 drivers from each MLR class on the day will be presented after the final run








*SuperPro – Class A*








* AP Tuning – Class B*








*Ross Sport – Class C*








*HKS Europe – Class D*


Each of the Class Leaderboards will be updated asap after the event


*Bookings*:

On a first come first served basis
If this is your first Sprint in 2015 there's a Registration Fee of £10 which goes into the Drivers Fund
Please visit the MLR Shop or call us on 08451 25 26 23. 
Places cost £139 for the day. Balance payments are now due so please contact Chell asap
Please see MLR's Cancellation Policy here



*Additional Info*: 


Passengers can register on the day (front seat only) for a nominal charge of £10
Spectators are welcome (please see Important note above)
Monty's burger van will be open throughout the day for breakfast and dinner and snacks
No dogs or animals are allowed in the venue at anytime


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Come on Guys this venue is the Nuts 

We need more than 1 car entered for this and as said before after all the hard work put in and sponsors signing up to cover the season's trophys etc a good turn out is needed


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I may be doing this, anyone else?


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

This track should suit the GTR as really fast and flowing 

Only 1 possible entry again  come on guys get signed up :wavey:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Gutted. Will be up north for a family commitment. Track looks ace and really keen to come along to a few of these.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Reminder to get your entries in, Mechell needs the details to sort out security clearance for the venue.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

barry P. said:


> Reminder to get your entries in, Mechell needs the details to sort out security clearance for the venue.


Barry,do you know if they're adding chicanes on the mansell main straight and fittipaldi straight,apart from the one noted,or do we have full lengths,

Cheers Paul.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

purleskyline said:


> Barry,do you know if they're adding chicanes on the mansell main straight and fittipaldi straight,apart from the one noted,or do we have full lengths,
> 
> Cheers Paul.


I'll check with Darin but as far as I'm aware it is the full circuit as in the diagram. Soon as I've heard back I'll let you know.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm in assuming my latest mods are finished


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

purleskyline said:


> Barry,do you know if they're adding chicanes on the mansell main straight and fittipaldi straight,apart from the one noted,or do we have full lengths,
> 
> Cheers Paul.


Confirmed by Darin the circuit is the long one shown on the diagram with no additional chicanes.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Yay! Gtr winning circuit


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Some good fast straights which should suit the GTRs and Skylines.
Link to videos from last year:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQduVbTN5xY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaauNGhFwQ0


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Yay! Gtr winning circuit


Will that still not depend on whether Andy F will be attending or not? Good luck though; would be great for a GTR to get an outright win :thumbsup:

Hopefully see you there Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Evo9lution said:


> Will that still not depend on whether Andy F will be attending or not? Good luck though; would be great for a GTR to get an outright win :thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully see you there Martin :thumbsup:



He can't enter as his car is on a boat.

Look's like Im in


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Look's like Im in


:thumbsup:

Looks like just the two GTRs then (assuming I pass the noise test)


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Must be more people want to do this amazing track. Just spent the lat 3 hours picking my lines and learning it.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

After rushing round to get my car MoTd today (after discovering last night that my MoT expired today ...), unfortunately I will no longer be able to attend this event. Really disappointed.

Wishing everyone who drives tomorrow all the best of luck!

Daz


----------



## flex (Nov 28, 2015)

Can spectators sign up for these? Just down the road from me!


----------

